# Navigationsregeln in faces-config



## JSFneuling (6. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

ich versuche meine Navigationsregeln über eine faces-config festzulegen.
Von meiner Startseite aus funktioniert es ohne Probleme. Wenn ich versuche von einer anderen Seite aus zu navigieren kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:

Kein übereinstimmendes navigation-case Element von View ID '/startpageForUserLoggedIn.xhtml' für die Aktion '#{books.showDetailView}' mit dem Ergebnis 'true' gefunden. 

Meine faces-config:

[XML]<faces-config version="2.0"
    xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee" 
    xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" 
    xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-facesconfig_2_0.xsd">

    <navigation-rule>
        <navigation-case> 
            <from-action>#{login.validateUser()}</from-action> 
            <from-outcome>true</from-outcome> 
            <to-view-id>/startpageForUserLoggedIn.xhtml</to-view-id> 
        </navigation-case>


    </navigation-rule>  
    <navigation-rule>
        <from-view-id>/startpageForUserLoggedIn.xhtml</from-view-id>
        <navigation-case>
            <from-action>#{books.showDetailView()}</from-action>
            <from-outcome>true</from-outcome>
            <to-view-id>/updateBook.xhtml</to-view-id>
        </navigation-case>
    </navigation-rule>

</faces-config>
[/XML]

Warum wird meine Navigationsregel nicht gefunden?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Sym (6. Nov 2011)

```
<from-outcome>true</from-outcome>
```
Das muss raus.


----------



## JSFneuling (7. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

ich hab jetz ausprobiert die Zeile zu löschen, das hat keine Auswirkungen auf die Navigation. Die erste Navigationsregel funktioniert nach wie vor, bei der zweiten tritt das Problem auf. Den <from-view-id> tag hab ich schon versucht zu löschen, hat aber leider keine Auswirkungen. 

Wo anders im Forum hab ich gelesen, dass die Kommandos in der xhtml Seite in einem form stehen müssen, das ist bei mir der Fall.

Viele Grüße


----------



## JSFneuling (7. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

das Problem hat sich gelöst.

Ich hab die faces-config gelöscht und nicht selbst neu geschrieben sondern mithilfe des generators, der in NetBeans dabei ist.

An dem xml code sehe ich zwar keinen Unterschied zu vorher, aber er funktionert.

Viele Grüße


----------

